# 300 blackout with A-MAX



## runnin2live (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been wondering if anyone out there has tried to shoot mid grain Hornady A-MAX bullets in grains such as 155 or 168's? I have looked for load data all over the place and its all about the 2 extremes, either 110 or 220 grain loads.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

if your talking super sonic loads its bc you cant put a large enough powder charge to push a 168 fast enough to be very efficent. it would not even be close to flat shooting. ill post a bullet drop chart in a sec.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Compared to a 110 v-max


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Although the B.C. Is WAY higher on the 168, it's just tooo much of a turd IMO for a supersonic load. Might as well shoot the more accurate 220gr OTM.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is 220's


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

although the 168 will retain energy out to 500y a lot better. if you wanna know the energy, fps, bullet drop, or B.C. for any bullet, at any yardage let me know and i can post it for you.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

What app are you using for that?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Bullet flight


----------

